# rib relay



## drsparky

RIB is a brand name of a relay, it will do what ever you wire it to do.


----------



## electrical411

like what?


----------



## B4T

I use them for FA control of blower motors.

They have a coil that works off 12/24V ac or dc and can control line voltage loads.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/FUNCTIONAL-DEVICES-INC-RIB-Enclosed-Pre-Wired-2ETA3?Pid=search


----------



## electrical411

im an apprentice, i actually dont know what you exactly mean when you say line voltage loads


----------



## miller_elex

RIBS are used by controls people who are taking over older installations.


----------



## B4T

electrical411 said:


> im an apprentice, i actually dont know what you exactly mean when you say line voltage loads


 
Low voltage = 12 or 24 volt ac or dc

Line voltage = 125 or 250 volt loads


----------



## electrical411

thank you, you just saved my life


----------



## electrical411

so is it basically like a transformer?


----------



## B4T

electrical411 said:


> so is it basically like a transformer?


No.. A RIB relay only controls devices like motors, heaters, lights, doors. etc.

A transformer takes a voltage and either increases, decreases, or makes it steady.


----------



## 76nemo

Those relays have windings just like tranny's do. Relays control outputs and so doesn't a primary to secondary winding, per say, step up, step down.

Right??????????


----------



## micromind

A rib relay is nothing more than an electrically controlled switch. When voltage is applied ti its coil, a set of contacts closes. Same as any other relay. 

The main difference here is the rib relay has a 1/2" hub on it that can be installed in a 1/2" KO. Other relays have to be mounted with screws or a DIN rail.

The 'rib' stands for 'Relay In A Box', by the way.

A lot of rib relays have two coil voltages; 120AC or 24AC. One control wire is common, one is 120, the other is 24. Use only one control voltage, and insulate the other control wire.

They're pretty handy, mounting is much simpler than other types.

Rob


----------



## electrical411

lets say i have a thermostat, 24 v, a rib relay and 120 v for a cabinet heater how would i put this rib relay to use?


----------



## RIVETER

electrical411 said:


> lets say i have a thermostat, 24 v, a rib relay and 120 v for a cabinet heater how would i put this rib relay to use?


Set the thermostat to whatever temp. you desire. Feed the relay with the the load side of the thermostat . Run the hot for the heater through the set of normally open set of contacts and then on to the heater. It would be a lot easier to use a solid state relay.


----------

